# Cabinet on Stand Update



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

This project is taking it's time but I've made some progress since the last post. I'd have more done but I've been out of the shop a lot lately doing mercancary carpenter work.

I like doing curved work but it's time consuming.

I glued up the door stiles using four laminations a little over 3/16" thick each. I didn't allow quite enough for the spring-back after removing them from the clamping form. I'll make it work with some careful fitting of the doors to the case. I'm going to use knife hinges. I'll establish a chord between the two corners of the compound curved door stiles and dap the mortises perpendicular to the cord. Should work, I did a little mock up.

I installed the glass stops in the doors with straight pieces so I can use three pieces of flat glass at the three angles. I'll take a spoke shave to the front side of the glass stops and curve them to match the door stiles.

Next time I do something like this I'll join the drawer sides directly to the curved drawer front. The way I did it on this cabinet, the drawer assembly seems a bit front heavy.

There have been quite a few challenges with this project and I've used some techniques that are new for me, all of which makes it that much more fun.

Comments and opinions are welcomed,
Thanks, Bret


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote: Comments and opinions are welcomed"
Now Bret, don't take this as a criticism. It's always about proportion in design and architecture. Dominant, subdominant and subordinate. Sometimes it's the mass, sometimes it's just the length or height, sometimes it's what the eye gravitates toward the most.
Imagine your chest on a stand as a "woman". Just think it out to yourself and see what you come up with. What are the proportions that you see?That's one way to look at art objects we were taught.
I think the workmanship is incredible and give you tons of "well dones" and "atta boys", but I just don't agree with the proportions.
A little background on why: MFA in Design. I worked as an automotive designer and sculptor for 30 years at GM Design. Say what you want about their quality in the past but they always made a great looking car or truck. Because they looked it every which way but loose, inside the studio, outside in the sunlight and by everyone from the vice president to the lowly clay modeler. We all had a voice in the design, some louder than others, but after all was said and done we changed what was wrong and went on from there. Sometimes it took months to get it right, but oh well. We developed a keen eye for what worked visually and what didn't seem, quite right. Usually it was too tall, too wide to fat too much curve in a line etc. or not enough of either. Designs start from sketches, then go to scale models, then go to full size models, that way you aren't making big mistakes right off the bat. It takes years for some folks to master it, others have it bred into them. The golden ratio is one that shows proportion: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_ratio
When in doubt about a proportion we made mock-ups in cardboard, clay, wood whatever worked quickly. Mock it up leave it for a day or two come back at it with a fresh eye and what do you think now?
Back to the woman in your minds eye,they all have curves.... some in the right places and others...well you know. Some curves are pleasing, others are too much, and sometimes less is more. 
That's all I'm gonna say. 
Very Nice work. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Cracker749 (Sep 1, 2010)

I think it's amazing. I like how unique it is. Great job!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

My take is a bit different from Bill's...our resident MFA. I sure hope Bill wasn't on the Pontiac Aztec design. Anyway, my opinion has more of an artistic drive. I don't believe that true art has to follow rules, or proportions. Some of our most interesting pieces of art could be considered flamboyant or out of whack, but that's what makes for the creative flair.

I see it all the time in what some artists make. Some of it I have to ask myself "What am I looking at?" I haven't had much of an opportunity in my career to make what I want. Most of it is the whim of the client. I do offer input. 

I think the overall design of a piece is an array of conceptual form, and function. Whether it follows the rigors of proportions is really inconsequential. Is it supposed to look like some other piece for it's overall size and shape. If it did, this would be a very boring world.












 





.
.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

i dont know about all that mumbo jumbo but thats a sweet piece. very dif, nice job


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Just curious...Did you make this for someone? What room is it going in and for what purpose? IT IS quite striking by the way.


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

A fine bunch of talent got used up right there. 

Fine job.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*Thanks, good comments so far.*

I've been out with my Grandson on his first Trick or Treat.

I appreciate Bill's comments on design but I'm more in Cabinetman's camp on this issue. I have no training in design but have lived around art and artists all my life. My Dad is still a prolific painter at age 89.

I would rather have a reputation as somewhat of a Mad Hatter in regards to my personal designs. I really not interested in doing pieces designed to have the broadest universal appeal. 

I may not have paid homage to the Golden Proportion in this piece but I think it's fun to look at! I like the way one curve leads to another. Did you notice that every curve is a true arch and each arch stops before another begins. I also thought it was somewhat novel that the top crown/cove and the drawer band were cut from a single coopered tube ripped into 4 equal quarters.

The quartered book-matched end panels are cut from an apricot tree from my backyard.

I'm trying to create fun and functional art. I realise that taste is subjective and that not everyone will like my original designs. Just as when I go to an art gallery, I don't like everything I see but usually I find something that just really grabs me.

I do like Bill's idea of building a cabinet that looks like a beautiful woman. I'll be thinking about that.

Bret


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

burkhome said:


> Just curious...Did you make this for someone? What room is it going in and for what purpose? IT IS quite striking by the way.


If I don't keep it I'll put it in gallery on consignment but I thought I might put it in my office to display some collectables.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I think it's great. I know I couldn't build it. I was wondering about the wood, but you mentioned apricot. Looks great. There is an illusion that the top is narrower than the bottom, but it doesn't detract from the overall individual appearance and obvious effort and quality in the work. I say well done!


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Excellent craftsmanship! Between form and function, I'm more of a function guy. Probably would have failed art class.:icon_cool:


----------



## NYwoodworks (Sep 19, 2010)

First thing Ive got to say is WOW that is incredible!! To think outside the box like that, come up with that design and even pull it off is a feat in itself with raw talent that few possess.

Now that being said this is not a down play on your design but what comes to mind looking at the design is that it reminds me of furniture you might see in Dr. Seuss in the land of who.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

or a curvey womans body?????????


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

I love that piece. It has a great _Alice In Wonderland_ kind of appeal to it.


----------



## Hendo446 (Nov 25, 2009)

joesdad said:


> I love that piece. It has a great _Alice In Wonderland_ kind of appeal to it.


Funny, that was exactly my first thought too.

As far as the proportion thing goes, I think I like it. And definanly great craftsmanship!


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Lola Ranch said:


> I would rather have a reputation as somewhat of a Mad Hatter in regards to my personal designs. I really not interested in doing pieces designed to have the broadest universal appeal.


I agree. Break the rules, improvise, and if necessary add some surrealism. Your piece is beautiful.


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

who cares what anyone thinks as long as you or the customer are happy, than that is all that matters. you will never please everyone, thats why they call it art. may not be my taste but the guy standing next to may fall in love with it!! outstanding work and artistic views!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

ihackwood said:


> or a curvey womans body?????????


At my age... that is what a curvy woman's body looks like...

:blink:


----------



## smallenginepower (Nov 9, 2010)

super impressive wow!


----------



## me109a (Nov 8, 2010)

I love the bookmatched side panels!:notworthy:


----------



## hawglet (Feb 15, 2010)

I can see the woman in it, she looks a little "frumpy" for lack of a better term but it's as a curio goes that thing is astonishing to the eye. I agree, if you look at it with one eye above the other it looks top heavy maybe but still great work on a beautiful piece of design. Like we said in college, "I'd do it!"


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

This is really outstanding! What an imagination. I love it. Great design. Great execution. The bookmatching would make Rorchach jealous with envy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*Thank You*

Some very generous comments!

I haven't made much progress on this project in a couple of weeks due to my work schedule. 

I have figured out what I'm going to do with the cabinet, my wife wants it to replace a curio she has. 

I looked at some knife hinges by Rossou (sp?). Wow, they are expensive. I picked up some brass bar stock at the local metals supplier and I am going to make my own hinges.

Bret


----------



## ShavinWood (Mar 30, 2011)

*Art*

Pure art in wood.

ShavinWood
(Tom)


----------



## Scoma (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't know about all that proportion stuff. I do know that is a gorgeous example of sheer woodworking talent, and I love it.


----------



## raptor790 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well I just laid a fresh set of eyes on it, and I think its beautiful! 

For what its worth, if that cabinet was a woman, I'd hit it :brows:


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Beautiful! I wish I had your skills and imagination.

Jeff


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Here is the final product.

Bret


----------



## raptor790 (Apr 5, 2011)

I think it is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Once again, I'm blown away from your skill and ability. This project is no exception. I love everything about it from top to bottom. Fantastic job. Truly, this is a piece of art. Great work.
Ken


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

raptor790 said:


> Well I just laid a fresh set of eyes on it, and I think its beautiful!
> 
> For what its worth, if that cabinet was a woman, I'd hit it :brows:


Hahaha...

Man that is SA-WEET!!!!

I really really REALLY like it... Very well done! I stared at the picture for several minutes... 

~tom


----------



## cjward (Feb 15, 2011)

WooooooooooooooooW!


----------



## sankofa (May 2, 2009)

Lola Ranch said:


> I've been out with my Grandson on his first Trick or Treat.
> 
> I appreciate Bill's comments on design but I'm more in Cabinetman's camp on this issue. I have no training in design but have lived around art and artists all my life. My Dad is still a prolific painter at age 89.
> 
> ...


When I first saw the photos and before reading any comments my first thougt upon seeing the piece was "alice in wonderland"

Its a freaky looking piece.......but in a good way.


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*...*

YOWZA!!! 
:clap:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm gonna be like HIM when I grow up

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I think it looks very cool. I love the lines and proportions and coloring. Excellent work!


----------

